# Is this a great song or what?



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know.. my internet is too slow for videos!!!  But I like some of the other sevendust stuff I've heard... Do you like Slipknot? I saw them last February


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I like sevendust ... love the dreads! APC & Tool are great too


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love seven dust. I got to see them when they first were starting out. They even rocked back then!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure do. Thanks for reminding me lol. Just sitting here checking out old you tubes. Listening to "Duality " now. Another great one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I really loved the whole subliminal verses 3 slipknot album. When I saw them in concert they were just pushing the newest album... so I was disapointed they didn't play much from the sub verses 3. The newer album was great too though. 

And lex's guardian... I love Tool.. been my favorite rock band since I was 15... and they were my first rock concert! Still one of the best! Even though seeing Robert Plant from Led Zep ranked right up there in rock and roll greatness...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oooh I love me some Led Zepplin & Pink Floyd, they came to my area a year or so ago. Haven't seen slipknot would like to though, they're incredibly talented. My first concert was Slayer, Hatebreed w/ Dry Kill Logic & arch enemy.


My all Time favorite band is depeche mode


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sevendust is great I've seen them live before. I'll try and dig out my pics for you guys.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I like some of Sevendusts' stuff.I can't watch the video though cause I need to update my player.

The very first concert I went to was White Zombie.I guess it's a good thing they broke up,because they absolutely sucked live!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i havent heard sevendust in years, i prefer good bands like limp bizkit.




....AAAHAHAHAHA jk


no but really though, i like sublime, 311, longbeachduballstars, and chilled out stuff more, even jack johnson somtimes...somtimes, 

have you guys heard cage the elephant? im listening to their stuff now


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I listen to such a variety of music... but my main love is classic rock.. and 90's alternative. Alice in Chains... is one of the BEST out of 90's..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

intensive said:


> i havent heard sevendust in years, i prefer good bands like limp bizkit.
> 
> ....AAAHAHAHAHA jk
> 
> ...


One of the best concerts Ive seen was longbeach dub allstars, they did a rememberance concert for Bradley's b day it was amazing. Erick sang poolshark and played one of Bradley's guitars, it was sad but a great show.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Another good one...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

intensive said:


> i havent heard sevendust in years, i prefer good bands like limp bizkit.
> 
> ....AAAHAHAHAHA jk


That's pretty funny lmao.:roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

intensive said:


> i havent heard sevendust in years, i prefer good bands like limp bizkit.
> 
> ....AAAHAHAHAHA jk
> 
> ...


Jack johnson's good every now and again, i really like his attitude over all... i've gotten into cage the elephant, metric & kings of leon - their whole cd is really good. I don't typically buy c.d's unless I can listen to it all the way thru


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I listen to such a variety of music... but my main love is classic rock.. and 90's alternative. Alice in Chains... is one of the BEST out of 90's..


Alice N Chains & STP... I could listen to stp over & over


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya, STP was good stuff. Now I'm gonna go find some...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Another good band. Why all the good musicians gotta be so screwed up in the head? lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahhhh


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Another good band. Why all the good musicians gotta be so screwed up in the head? lol
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


That's a good question... LoL So true though, sad really


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It is sad and it seems like it's that way in every genre. Crazy...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it's sad how pop culture has digressed & become so degrading over the course of music history... But I guess that's why they call it 'pop culture'??


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell, even Hank Sr. was a mess and that was back in the day. Now it seems you can't even break out unless you're nuts. Some nutty people sure can write good music though.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha.. Because... people that are "mentally ill" tend to be extremely creative.... Look at all the artists and musicians of classic times... Like they said Van Gogh was crazy as heck.. I think he was the one who cut his ear off and sent it in the mail to his sweetheart... 

I know being bipolar that I write wayyy better poetry whenever I'm in a very down mood.. When I feel normal and good.. I can't write anything! I lose all creativity... It's odd..

Oh and.. yay for STP!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Hell, even Hank Sr. was a mess and that was back in the day. Now it seems you can't even break out unless you're nuts. Some nutty people sure can write good music though.


Johnny Cash was too apparently... lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very true. Strange...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two favorite songs by STP are "Down" and "Wicked Garden"


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

kg420 said:


> One of the best concerts Ive seen was longbeach dub allstars, they did a rememberance concert for Bradley's b day it was amazing. Erick sang poolshark and played one of Bradley's guitars, it was sad but a great show.


yea its really sad, i watched the vid for the song where he talks about losing the fight some day, and since we all know he did, i tear up.

it sucks how his former wife/son are so mad that the rest of the band wantn a new singer, i havent heard much of their "new" stuff but i think their gettin sued by her lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thats the stp i remember lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> yea its really sad, i watched the vid for the song where he talks about losing the fight some day, and since we all know he did, i tear up.
> 
> it sucks how his former wife/son are so mad that the rest of the band wantn a new singer, i havent heard much of their "new" stuff but i think their gettin sued by her lol


I don't know the band you guys speak of.. But once the lead singer is gone.. I kinda thing the band is gone.. Led Zepplin broke up over their drummer.. Alice in Chains is back on the radio with a new singer but it's just not the same... Can you imagine if The Doors tried to continue without Jim Morrison....


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i think the quality of the music determines the legacy, if the new "band" doesnt make anything but trash it doesnt work.

the doors isnt really a good example because jim was the poet and musician that made the band, bradley was the vocals and lyricist for sublime but the band members were reallly talented musicians also.

the foo fighters never would have made it if it wasnt for kurt kobain's suicide


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i agree the new alice in chains suck...."califoooooorrrnia.....califoooorrniaaa....califooorrrnnnia..." lol thats all i remember


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> i think the quality of the music determines the legacy, if the new "band" doesnt make anything but trash it doesnt work.
> 
> the doors isnt really a good example because jim was the poet and musician that made the band, bradley was the vocals and lyricist for sublime but the band members were reallly talented musicians also.
> 
> the foo fighters never would have made it if it wasnt for kurt kobain's suicide


Oh were you guys talking about Sublime continuing?? I don't know... I just think a lot of times.. the lead made the band.. If the band wants to continue maybe go one with a name change.. Not all lead singers die.. some just leave the band.. Like Rage Against the Machine... I LOVED.. and Soundgarden... FANTASTIC.. But Audioslave.. the name suits them because they are totally manufactured for the radio... Really how does that happen? So disappointing...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Two favorite songs by STP are "Down" and "Wicked Garden"


Those are great songs too 

You have an interesting take on creativity - I completely forgot about the van gogh story... But I think it has to do with highly intelligent people seeing the world for what it really is... We're all a little unique


----------

